# I Can Only Buy One Set. Wilhelmus à Brakel vs. Herman Bavinck



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2008)

The Christian's Reasonable Service, 4 Vols ($90.00)

or

Reformed Dogmatics, 4 Vols. ($100.00)

I have $100.00 to spend and want/need to buy both of these. I cannot make my mind up so you make it up for me.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 17, 2008)

a Brakel is very good, but I would get Bavinck first if you can only buy one set now.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Christian's Reasonable Service, 4 Vols ($90.00)
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Do you want a scientific treatment of theology that engages with the different philosophies or do you want a doctrinal treatment that is warm, practical, and engaging?

The first is Bavinck, the second is a Brakel.

Sell you're blood and buy both.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2008)

Because of various vaccines I have received in life I can never give blood again 

But as far as your question Chris, #2.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 17, 2008)

> I cannot make my mind up so you make it up for me.





Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> But as far as your question Chris, #2.



 So then, you HAVE made up your mind, after all! Good for you! 

Glad we could help!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 17, 2008)

What is the purpose? Each set is for different purposes. I found the poll VERY difficult, but went with Brakel. He is warm, experiential, practical, and godly. He really shows us young theologians how theology is done- with heart and mind. 

Of course, if you get Bavinck, I expect to see a "Sabbath Bavinck" post on your blog every Lord's Day. "Sabbath a'Brakel" is already taken!


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Because of various vaccines I have received in life I can never give blood again
> 
> But as far as your question Chris, #2.



I would go with a Brakel. Here is a list of the table of contents from Volume 4:

75 Fasting
76 Watchfulness
77 Solitude
78 Spiritual Meditation
79 Singing (Pro EP)
80 Vows
81 Concerning Experience
82 Love for One's Neighbour
83 Humility
84 Meekness
85 Peaceableness
86 Diligence
87 Compassion
88 Prudence
89 Spiritual Growth
90 Backsliding in the Spiritual Life of the Godly
91 Spiritual Desertion
92 Concerning the Temptation Toward Atheism, or the Denial of God's Existence
93 Concerning the Temptation Whether God's Word Is True

It goes to 103.

Bavinck Volume 1:

1 The Science of Dogmatic Theology
Terminology
Dogma, Dogmatics, and Theology
The Content of Theology
Is Theology a Science?
Theology and Faith
The Science of God
The Encyclopedic Place of Dogmatic Theology

2. The Method and Organization of Dogmatic Theology
Apostles, Bishops, and the Return to Scripture
The Turn to the Subject
The Search for a Scientific, Objective Theology
The Certainty of Theological Knowledge
Biblical Theology and the Church
The Role of Faith
The Problem of Order
Order in Reformation Dogmatics
The Impact of Philosophy
The Foundation and Task of Prolegomena 

Based on your answer I would go with a Brakel first. Besides, you can buy Bavinck one book at a time if you want.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2008)

The "purpose" really is that my grandparents church gave me $100 to spend on "books for my library" and I can buy smaller books individually. I have Turretin, Hodge, and Berkhof so the technical "scientific" works are "filled" at this juncture.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The "purpose" really is that my grandparents church gave me $100 to spend on "books for my library" and I can buy smaller books individually. I have Turretin, Hodge, and Berkhof so the technical "scientific" works are "filled" at this juncture.



As Berkhof is a condensation of Bavinck, buy a Brakel and get Bavinck later.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I bought Brakel.

As far as not "blogging on the Sabbath" I guess I'll have to blog on Wednesday about Brakel....


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 17, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Well I bought Brakel.
> 
> As far as not "blogging on the Sabbath" I guess I'll have to blog on Wednesday about Brakel....



The Preface by Dr. W. Fieret is 111 pages long and is worth the read.

Volume 1 covers Theology, Anthropology, and Christology.

First paragraph from Chapter 1 sets the theme of all four volumes:



> The title of this book, The Christian's Reasonable Service, has been derived from Romans 12:1, "...which is your reasonable service." (reasonable religion in Dutch.) Religion consists of four matters: 1) its foundation or basis, 2) its form or essence, 3) its regulative principle, 4) its practical manifestation.​



Having both a Brakel and Bavinck, I enjoy a Brakel more. But for sound theological arguments refuting men's philosophies, I prefer Bavinck. It is similar to listening to Greg Bahnsen and Joel Beeke. Bahnsen would be Bavinck and Beeke would be a Brakel. I enjoy listening to both men, but Beeke's preaching 'warms' my heart.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Well I bought Brakel.


----------

